# New Rescue



## HVani (Jun 11, 2015)

I adopted a new dog 2 weeks ago and I think I just need a little support

First about the dog. Luma is from a small time "breeder" she has kept outside in a cement kennel and forced to have litter after litter until she burned out at 5 years old. She has all the symptoms of a puppy mill momma. She is so shy and skittish. I can tell she is really trying and she wants to be friends with us, but the world is just so scary. On top of all her neglect she has had some sort of trama to her face causing a large cataract in one eye. I believe she is blind in that eye. 

Luma was brought up from a high kill shelter down south. She was in foster for 9 months before we adopted her. She also was adopted once but returned after a week for not being house broken. 

Now I knew what to expect from her. I consider myself an experience dog owner. I have years of day care, trainer and dog behavior experience. We have been rescuing for a while and tend to take in hard to adopt dogs. In the past our dogs have had health problems and some behavior problems. This is my first emotionally damaged dog. 

I have read books, worked with dogs at the shelter I use to work at, I know what I'm suppose to be doing, what to expect and how to respond to her. Living with her has been so different than I expected. Right now I think she really likes me but does not fully trust me. 

When I'm home she follows me everywhere but if I make a move towards her, she runs from me. She doesn't know how to jump on furniture so she has learned to poke my foot if she wants on the couch. I can pick her up and put her on the couch. Her body language says she's not fully comfortable but really wants on the couch. Once on furniture she will poke my arm or hand for attention and she's even licked me a couple times. 

These are all indoor behaviors with her. While outside she is way more comfortable. She will run and wag her tail and try to engage my other dog. She is more likely to come up to me for chin scratches. Also outside she is more likely to interact with my husband. She's also doing fairly well with going potty outside though she does go on our patio instead of in the grass. Right now I'm just happy it's outside. 

She's such a sweet heart and I hate what has happened to her. We took her to the vet and she needs to have a tooth removed and a mammary tumor removed. The tumor is very concerning and my vet worries it's cancer. She's been through so much and I'm just trying to make her life easier for her. I'm hoping she can learn to relax and trust. We are trying so hard and it's exhausting, but she deserves it.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

You'll be able to tell if she is blind on her one side if you put your hand on the side she can see on and make a motion that causes her eye to react by closing slightly. Then do the same on the other side and if she doesn't react - she can't see out that side. If she does react - bare minimum she see's shadows/movement. 

Pottying on the patio is likely because she was in the cement kennel for so long - it's what feels natural for her. 
I would bring her outside where she's comfortable and interact with her there most often, with toys and yummy treats. I would then try to transfer that interaction to apply to indoors too. Dropping treats for coming near you, giving treats when she lets you pet her, honestly I would probably give her treats for EVERYTHING while trying to gain her trust, and I would use zero corrections - everything would be made a positive experience. 

Good luck at the vets, Toby has cancer too and it sucks.


----------



## HVani (Jun 11, 2015)

That you for the reply  Sorry to hear about Toby 

This morning Luma wagged her tail while inside! 
I've been working with her while inside with treats. She will come up to me and take treats off my knee while we are inside. For my husband she is still only taking treats from him if he's outside with her. Luckily it's summer so being outside is enjoyable for all. 

This morning I was testing her vision a little. She can't see out of the left side at all. 

Now for a couple pictures.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

OH yea, you can definitely tell even with the camera flash that there's nothing getting through to reflect off the back of her eye and show images. Definitely blind on that side. 

She's super cute though! Keep working with her, and in time she will come out of her shell  It's good she's progressing already!


----------



## HVani (Jun 11, 2015)

Luma's Surgery is today. I'm a bag of nerves. 

Vet just called and said they removed all of the tumor and she didn't see any indication that it had spread. They are sending it off to be tested so hopefully I hear back soon on whether it is cancer or not


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck, Luma!

It really just takes time in these cases. Don't push, just make everything positive and be patient. What a brave little soul she is, to want to love and trust people after such suffering and neglect. She'll come around. My own dog was severely neglected at best, and it was 6 months before he wagged his tail. Now, 3.5 years in, he's bold as brass, just a wagging, barking, treat demanding machine!


----------



## HVani (Jun 11, 2015)

Luma's surgery went well. She was doped up yesterday evening but the night was rough on her. She was in good spirits this morning though. I just need to get through this work day and I can spend the weekend with her. 

Personality wise, she has really been coming around over the past couple days. She seems to really like me and is putting more and more trust into me. It makes me feel so good. I love watching her run in the yard like a dog should. I'm glad I can give that to her. 

Dogs are such amazing creatures. They are so adaptable and forgiving.


----------



## HVani (Jun 11, 2015)

Luma's cytology came back and.......NO CANCER!!

She's gonna be just fine   

She is healing well and wants to run around outside and roll in the grass. It's been tough getting her to stay calm outside. When inside she loves sleeping on the couch and stretching out on the rug. She wags her tail when inside everyday. We have had some regression with potty training. I think it's due to her surgery. Hopefully we can get her back to where she was. 

Last night some thunderstorms rolled through. It turns out she has pretty bad thunder phobia. I imagine she was outside during thunderstorms when she lived with the breeder. Poor dear. 

We are trucking through. It's been a series of steps forward and steps back.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Yay! Great news!


----------



## HVani (Jun 11, 2015)

Luma play bowed to me yesterday! Twice while inside and several times outside. When we were outside I tried to kind of do it back. She looked confused but happy. I turned my body sideways leaned forward and clapped my hands to my knees. This has worked well for other dogs I've had. Then I ran around the yard so she could chase me a little. She had so much fun. I'm so proud of her. 

Last night a couple friends came over briefly. I was shocked that she cautiously went up to them and sniffed. She fled when they tried to pet her. But she did stay in the room and laid down a safe distance away and watched.


----------

